# my newly arrived Martin Scepter V



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

more pics


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

few more pics
i tried to put some dloop material (thanks redheadcharm)that was red to show the color difference
anyway hope you guys enjoy the info
thanks Martin Archery- Super nice bow!!!!


----------



## weldorj81 (Dec 5, 2006)

Beautiful bow man!! I love that rich finish it has, looks like a classic car or something.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

weldorj81 said:


> Beautiful bow man!! I love that rich finish it has, looks like a classic car or something.


thanks i agree... i love the color


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

It is a beautiful bow & was really quiet when you were shooting... I Love the Color - its a very rich color.........Super Nice!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Looks really sweet. I can't wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Sweet looking bow indeed! I like the detail they put into it as well, the Martin Archery around the limb adjustment bolts is a nice touch.

Enjoy shooting it! Can't wait to get mine! 

Thanks for sharing the pictures with us.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

it seems they put a lot of thought into it and i think the limb bolt cups are neat...


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

so after some further delving deeper into the scepter, i put it on my scale and it maxed out at 57 pounds not 59 scale differences i don't know, twisted up the cables and stopped at 61 pounds... ended up about 10 fps faster across the board. measured the draw length and it is about a little less than a half inch long so it is 28.5, and i readjusted th draw stop so it is close to 28.25 now. anyway right or wrong it shoots great feels great and i can't wait to get some more shooting time in with it.

i know many folks asked, it is a one piece riser
next it is similiar to the shadowcat but i think balanced better and lighter feeling.

a video of me shooting through a chrono rather sloppily


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

ok sop my final setup are my victory 22hv with 100 grain nibbs mini blazers 28 inch draw 60.5 pounds shooting 279.5 fps. just right for asa 3D maybe a little over on poundage for nfaa or something.. so far i really like the bow.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

pretty bow...but those green Martin decals on the limbs...ugh. i wish they'd invest in some additional decals in other colors or leave 'em blank. just mho. btw, love my shadowcat...think it'd take some to get me to give it up just yet.


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

Nice Stats, still setting up mine, and need to get stats on it.

BTW: NFAA Speed is now 300 +/- 3%


----------

